# HTST - Buy a Waxamomo wax and get a Bouncer Wax free!!!



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

HTST​
Buy either Waxamomo Rugged Rhubarb or Seductive Watermelon and get a *Bouncers Wax (RRP £39.95) FREE OF CHARGE :thumb:

*Bouncers wax will be either Salute the Fruit or Sherbett Fizz. We will try and supply the one you want but cannot guarantee due to stock levels.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

What a bummer!!!!

Just bought a pot of Rugged Rhubarb from you guys too


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Demetri said:


> What a bummer!!!!
> 
> Just bought a pot of Rugged Rhubarb from you guys too


Perfect time to buy his sister Seductive Watermelon then :thumb: :devil:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Waxamomo said:


> Perfect time to buy his sister Seductive Watermelon then :thumb: :devil:


Sorry guys no monies


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

cracking offer Chris but im skint lol


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Hmmm....


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great offer!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Awesome offer

Hmmmmm

Can I squeeze my bank any more?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Do you just add the Bouncer's wax you want to your order or do you post in this thread?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

+ 1 ^^^ :thumb: I would keen to know as well on the outline of your wax chosen as the final purchase from the buyer, I have Sherbet Fizz Blueberry and it brings a very intensive glossy radiant glow to the paint :thumb:

You need to try some Sherbet Fizz Blueberry you will be highly impressed.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry but the temptation was too strong. I've placed the order for Rugged Rhubarb and put a note in my Paypal payment with my request for Bouncer's Sherbert Fizz wax.

Transaction number : 8UJ107697Y780594E

Thanks


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> + 1 ^^^ :thumb: I would keen to know as well on the outline of your wax chosen as the final purchase from the buyer, I have Sherbet Fizz Blueberry and it brings a very intensive glossy radiant glow to the paint :thumb:
> 
> You need to try some Sherbet Fizz Blueberry you will be highly impressed.


Hi Trip, well after your comments and having seen that Steampunk has voted for it as his favourite wax of 2013 and comments from some other friends of mine, I did indeed pick Sherbert Fizz. I look forward to trying it out as well as the Rugged Rhubarb 👍😃


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> Hi Trip, well after your comments and having seen that Steampunk has voted for it as his favourite wax of 2013 and comments from some other friends of mine, I did indeed pick Sherbert Fizz. I look forward to trying it out as well as the Rugged Rhubarb 👍😃


Hi Blueberry, Sherbet Fizz is an awesome wax, enjoy. Andy


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry should have explained. Just order the waxamomo wax of your choice. Send me a PM or direct e-mail with your choice of Bouncers wax, like I said in the OP I cannot guarantee you will get your first choice but will try my best.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Chris

Just checking you got my email to ask for the sherbet fizz if possible


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Short1e said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Just checking you got my email to ask for the sherbet fizz if possible


Yep, will sort it out tomorrow for you :thumb:

Thanks for the order!


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

great offer but only if It was vanilla ice as that's the next one on my list


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Can't stretch to Vanilla Ice sorry. Could maybe do you a little deal though?

Dropped you a PM


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Could I pay the extra for vanilla ice


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

matt1234 said:


> Could I pay the extra for vanilla ice


Just replied to your PM :thumb:

Can't do that sorry for a couple of reasons. Best I could do would be £75 for VI and a waxamomo wax.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Chris I'm gonna put in an order to NY. Please throw in a Salute the Fruit!


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Payment sent thanks again


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

All paid up!
Thanks guys

Tough to twist my arm ~


----------



## 50pey (May 28, 2009)

Just caved in and ordered some watermelon:thumb: 
Either or either of the Bouncers will be fine. ORD201401287


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Order number ORD201401291 just placed for rugged rhubarb. Didn't get an option to leave a message can I take a salute the fruit if available. Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## tcc (Jul 2, 2013)

ORD201401292, sherbet fizz if possible. Thanks


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Just ordered ORD201401297 please can I have sherbet fizz please please please heard so many good things about it :argie: will look nice on the shelf against my capture the rapture and wheel wax!

Great offer by the way!


----------



## Sparkly (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the great offer, order done! Had to help myself to some looking sweet wheel wax whilst I was there.

Sherbert Fizz please.

Paypal
Transaction ID:
5G3747889X192882F

Order ORD201401298


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Sparkly said:


> Thanks for the great offer, order done! Had to help myself to some looking sweet wheel wax whilst I was there.
> 
> Sherbert Fizz please.
> 
> ...


You will not be dissapointed with any Bouncers wax especially the wheel wax :thumb:


----------



## Sparkly (Jun 13, 2013)

MEH4N said:


> You will not be dissapointed with any Bouncers wax especially the wheel wax :thumb:


Have high hopes


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Wheel wax alone is worth every penny just for the smell of it....slightly addictive...


----------



## Sparkly (Jun 13, 2013)

Kevlar said:


> Wheel wax alone is worth every penny just for the smell of it....slightly addictive...


Excellent, fingers crossed there's enough stock of Sherbert Fizz and I will be one happy camper.

Total impulse buy as stocked up pretty hard in the pre-Christmas sales

Happy days :buffer:


----------



## Grant. (Apr 10, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I really wanted this HTST buy but I've just shelled out £1k+ on a bleeding sofa!

:devil::wall:


----------



## 50pey (May 28, 2009)

Ooh just had the dispatch email:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

50pey said:


> Ooh just had the dispatch email:thumb:


Just wait until you smell Watermelon! :argie:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Sherbett Fizz now sold out guys so just Salute the Fruit now available.

All requests upto this point have got exactly what they asked for :thumb:


----------



## Sparkly (Jun 13, 2013)

Tremendous!

Just got my email confirming dispatch.

Half way round the world with work and seriously looking forward to getting back home to some detailing goodies.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

My order confirmed today can't wait for some Sherbert Fizz - great offer and yep impulse buy, but to good to pass up!:thumb:


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

Looking forward to trying the Rhubarb and a salute the fruit


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Got my Rugged Rhubarb and Sherbet Fizz today. 

Thanks Chris :thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

When you getting more Rugged Rhubarb in??


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Parcel arrived today thanks Chris great service - one happy bunny Sherbert vs rhubarb which to try first!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Picked up my parcel this morning many thanks Chris. Can I just compliment the excellent service. Ordered pm on 29th and was delivered 1st thing on the 31st (although never picked it up til today as I was out when post came). Got what I wanted so thanks again :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The Collection Office had closed when I went to pick mine up this morning


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Is this offer still on guys? So tempting!


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Got mine on Friday. many thanks


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Used watermelon on my brothers clio sport. Awesome wax it in the showroom section at the moment


----------



## 50pey (May 28, 2009)

Picked up from the post office this morning,Seductive Watermelon & Salute the fruit
Many thanks:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Picked mine up today too. Rugged rhubarb and Sherbert Fizz. Both smell lush ❤


----------



## Sparkly (Jun 13, 2013)

Mine were sat waiting for me in the office when I got back yesterday. Look and smell great.

Happy days.

Big Thanks Waxamomo


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

Mine arrived today, many thanks


----------



## tcc (Jul 2, 2013)

First class service & products, thanks again Chris


----------



## consettphil (Aug 23, 2013)

just ordered some of the seductive watermelon

order nRD201402121

paypal Transaction ID: 0J551620BX5941401

can i have the salute the fruit please


many thanks for this offer :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

When does this end?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> When does this end?


Finished already sorry 

New offer about to go live though :thumb:


----------



## Schildwurz (Oct 27, 2013)

This was a great deal! Should be continued ...


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Any chance of running this one again soon?:thumb:


----------

